# SS 01.10.22 - Rorem # 3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Ned Rorem (1923 – ) 

Symphony No. 3

Passacaglia
Allegro molto vivace
Largo
Andante
Allegro molto



---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Ned Rorem still alive and almost 100 years old. I recently discovered this symphony. The work was first performed by the New York Philharmonic under the direction of Leonard Bernstein at Carnegie Hall on April 16, 1959. Without further due here is my choice:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Same one for me.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Rorem: Symphony No. 3*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier_
Recorded: 8-9 January 2003
Recording Venue: The Lighthouse, Poole, Dorset, UK

SS 01.10.22 - Rorem # 3
Continuing the Saturday Symphony tradition. This is my first time listening to this symphony and probably the second or third time listening to any music by Ned Rorem. Ned Rorem, still alive at age 98 (99 later this month), cheers!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Serebrier's recording here too, I like Rorem's symphonies, they're accessible without being vacuous. Nice to hear he's still alive too!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I missed the weekend play, but I listen to the Rorem Third quite often. It's one of my favorite American symphonies, and one of the great under-rated symphonies. 

I have Serebrier's set of the three symphonies in my collection, but my favorite version of the Third remains the following:










This is a true classic. The pic above is the sleeve of the 1973 vinyl (Turnabout TV-S 34447). It's also available on CD, a 1993 release on Vox Box (CDX 5092).


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

So underrated, I think Rorem is truly one of America’s greatest composers. I have the Naxos disc and will gladly listen as I do all of his music. Great choice!


----------

